# What's Rihanna wearing?



## I_Love_Buffy (Jun 28, 2006)

PICTURE 1:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





any suggestion for the lip color above??

i really love pale lips but wont look shiny or blotchy. I have dark/tanned skin now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PIC 2




for this one???

thanks so much if you guys can help me with this. i need a train case make over. thanks!


----------



## ette (Jun 28, 2006)

#1: MAC Hue Lipstick
#2: MAC Pink Treat Creamstick Liner with MAC Nymphette Lipglass over


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_#1: MAC Hue Lipstick
#2: MAC Pink Treat Creamstick Liner with MAC Nymphette Lipglass over_

 
i have pink treat and nymphette, they dont look like that


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 29, 2006)

yup the first one its Mac Hue


----------



## clamster (Jul 7, 2007)

***RIHANNA* PIC heavy, her makeup artist, etc.*

I am not sure where I should post this but I hope this is okay!

 Her make up is soo pretty! and she looks hot in all her videos!!! In seventeen magazine it says her make up artist is *Mylah Morales. *Well Mylah is super talented!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are some stills from her music videos. 

 Does anyone have an idea of what makeup she's wearing???
I think most of it is MAC because I have seen photos of her using MAC.





http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...incali/020.jpg


http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...incali/043.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...incali/049.jpg 

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...incali/060.jpg

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...incali/093.jpg 

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a1...i/if01full.jpg


THANKS FOR LOOKING!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: **RIHANNA* PIC heavy, her makeup artist, etc.*

her makeup is really nice.. thanks for posting


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: **RIHANNA* PIC heavy, her makeup artist, etc.*

The last one is my favorite!


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: **RIHANNA* PIC heavy, her makeup artist, etc.*

i love her make up so much- i would kill for skin that flawless! but yeah her MA must be great too


----------



## ette (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: **RIHANNA* PIC heavy, her makeup artist, etc.*

It's "Covergirl" because she is their new spokesgirl but I just did Jaslene of ANTM for the cover of Hombre magazine and she doesn't really use their products...her makeup is beautiful but her skin isn't that pretty IRL...I'll give you recs in a little bit.


----------



## clamster (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: **RIHANNA* PIC heavy, her makeup artist, etc.*

wow I have no idea why I posted this in the say cheese section!!! AHH! SORRY EVERYONE I meant to put it in something else I totally forgot now but silly me! ARHgahhrh

Anyways thanks to everyong who posted!


----------



## aziajs (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried to re-create this.  I thought it was Satellite Dreams and Embark.  Guess what?  It's not.  LOL.  I feel like I have that purple or have seen it but I just can't think of what it is.







*Here is a slightly bigger pic.*
http://www.rihannaphotos.org/albums/...12-dog/001.jpg


----------



## knoxydoll (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

To be honest it looks more blue-grey than purple. And it's a red-tinged brown. Not that that really helps.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

Hmm, I get a similar look when I pair Nocturnelle and Sketch.


----------



## Evey (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

I haven no idea...but whatever it is, it looks beautiful. Her makeup is always so pretty.


----------



## Evey (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

it does look a little blue-grey down towards the lash line kinda looks like she's wearing a silverish eyeliner...i think what's making it look more purple is the mauve color she has going on, on her crease and up towards her brow bone....there's definately some purple in there though...somewhere...lol!

taking a guess...

Blend EMBARK from the crease up into the brow bone
apply SHALE on the lid
then apply SCENE close to the lashline and from the outer corner blending in towards the middle and up in the crease

looks like SINCERE blush on the cheeks

and maybe PLEASE ME lipstick with some gloss...

:shrug:

also, take into consideration her skin color...the colors on her might not look the same on a lighter or darker skin color...AND she might not be wearing MAC lol


----------



## frocher (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

....


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

i tried to recreate this yesterday and used viz a violet pig on the lid, entremauve in the crease, and swiss chocolate in the crease blended up and it looked the same i will post later today. hth!


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

what if you tried satellite dreams, moth brown and knight divine. then maybe folie or beautyburst on the crease with some soft brown.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

Almost looks like Antiqued in the crease to me?


----------



## zucker (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

perhaps poisen pen on lid?


----------



## mishameesh (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

My first thought was Knight Divine and Embark or Mulch. hth
btw, it looks fab!


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

That's a gorgeous look! Man I need some deep purples...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

Totally off topic, but her puppy is SOOOOOOOO cute..


----------



## aziajs (Nov 26, 2007)

*What is Rihanna wearing....again?*






So what is the combo on her eyes?  Retrospeck on the lid and Brun in the crease?  It's obviously a frosted shadow but it doesn't look really shimmery.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

*~*My guess would be Tempting or Retrospeck e/s all over with a little Black Tied or Carbon e/s smudged into the outer V....The lips look like either C-Thru l/g or Nars Striptease...She looks really pretty!!!*~*


----------



## jenii (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

Maybe Mystery in the crease?

Even if a crease shade is matte/not frosty, when blended with a frosty e/s it'll become a bit frosty.


----------



## gingerbelle (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

She looks great there! I've really been loving her makeup these days. 

OK, I'm NC43 so pretty close to her complexion-wise and I would do Honesty, Tan pigment or All That Glitters on the lid, Mystery, Charcoal Brown or maybe Handwritten from Matte2 depending on whether you want to be more on the brown or black side and Arena on the browbone (on paler girls this isn't a highlight color, but on caramel cuties, it brightens without being too chalky or stark)


----------



## iluvmac (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

Shroom and Satin Taupe, maybe? Don't know about the lips, though...


----------



## La Ilusion (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

Looks a little like All That Glitters or maybe even something like Rose Blanc on the lid, Something like Satin Taupe in the crease, and something like Smut in the outer V.

Thanks for sharing this look, though. I want to try to recreate it! lol


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

I don't know, but she always looks amazing.


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

here's my guess:
lid - nylon
crease - woodwinked
outer v - ground brown
lips - blankety l/s lined with creamola cremestick liner


----------



## clamster (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Evey* 

 
_I haven no idea...but whatever it is, it looks beautiful. Her makeup is always so pretty._

 
For this look I see shale and sketch.. I don't know but she looks really pretty!!
I posted a thread with a bunch of pictures for makeup inspiration:
http://specktra.net/f188/rihanna-pic...ist-etc-75846/


----------



## liv (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing?*

I think it looks like Shale on the lid too, but I am much fairer skinned than Rihanna (NW15), so I could be mistaken.


----------



## clamster (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

Retrospeck and espresso? Maybe some retrospeck on top or espresso make it frosty


----------



## BadBadGirl (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing....again?*

Wow! I love that look. She is stunning. I want to do that lip look.


----------



## nunwek (Dec 21, 2007)

*does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks *

does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks *

She uses Bobby Brown all over bronzing gel, Laura mercier Sun Dust bronzer and Chanel bronzer in Sierra


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks *

oh cool! thanks for the info....where did u find this out from, cause I loveee her makeup.


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks *

Here some more products rihanna uses

MAC wipes 
MAC eyeshadow in Mystical Mist 
*Bobbi* *Brown* foundation stick in Honey and Golden 
Pout lipgloss in Rock My World 
Pantene's Breakage defence conditioner 
Biosilk shine spray 
Covergirl wetslicks Fruit Spritzers in Guava Splash 
Rhianna cleanses her face with Korres White Tea Gel 
and moisturizers with Korres Sugar cream 
Rhianna removes her makeup with Clinique Liquid facial soap 
Clinique clarifying Lotion 
Rhianna uses Johnson and Johnson baby oil while at the beach 
Bobby *Brown* sunscreen gel 
Bobby *Brown* all over bronzing gel 
Laura Mercier Sun Dust bronzer 
Cover girls volume exact waterproof mascara 
Essie Nail Polish in Wicked 
Jane Iredale Body Sparkle 
Covergirl Sheer and Shiny Lipstick in Mauve Shine 
Bed Head Texturizing Cream 
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration Shampoo and Conditioner
*Bobbi* *Brown* concealer in Almond 
Clarins UV plus SPF 40 
CARGO black eye pencil 
Chanel bronzer in Sierra 
her favourite fragrane is Clinique HAPPY 
She loves MAC brushes 
GHD hair iron
Cover Girl Wetslicks Fruit Spritzer Lip Gloss in Guava Splash 
GlowFusion Micro-Tech Intuitive Active Bronzer in Golden 
Cover Girl Volume Exact Waterproof Mascara in Very Black 
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation in shade 8
MAC Eye Shadow in Sketch 
ReVive Skincare Tonique Preparitif 
ReVive Sensitif Oil Free Lotion SPF 15 
Jane Irdale’s Balance Antioxident Hydration Spray 
Giorgio Armani Skin Retouch Concealer in shade 5.5
Laura Mercier Secret Brightening Powder in #2
Cover Girl Cheekers Blush in Rose Silk 
Cover Girl Eye Enhancers Quad Eye Shadow in Shades of Gray 
MAC Cosmetics Pigment in Smoke Signals


----------



## labwom (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks *

Wow where did you find this info from?


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 25, 2007)

*Re: does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks *

from magaine interviews that she has done


----------



## nunwek (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks *

thanks lovlies!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: does anyone know the bronzer rihanna uses? thanks *

wow...are serious Rihanna fan in the house!


----------



## marielle78 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Recs for this rihanna look?  (pic)*


----------



## Shanelle (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Recs for this rihanna look?  (pic)*

MAC Cranberry e/s perhapss!? Star Violet?


----------



## lara (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Recs for this rihanna look?  (pic)*

- Mythology/Paradisco/Expensive Pink over lid (depending on skintone),
- Blacktrack Fluidline polished off upper lashline, then applied to upper and lower waterlines.
- Nehru/Silver Ring/Knight Divine (depending on skintone) applied cleanly to lower lashline.
- Mascara of your choice. 
- Peaked 3/4 or 1/4 lashes.
- Brows filled outer 3rd.

The lips could be any sort of generic lilac-tinted pink - on my skintone I could recreate that by using a mauve/lilac-tinted neutral pink liner topped with NARS Turkish Delight gloss.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Rihanna's beautiful lip color...help!*






I LOVE her lip color here! I'd love some recs on the liner and lipstick please


----------



## aziajs (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna's beautiful lip color...help!*

The liner looks like Currant or Nightmoth, probably Nightmoth.  The lipstick has me perplexed.


----------



## lvgz (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna's beautiful lip color...help!*

sorry to highjack your thread.. but if anyone knows the eyes/face too, please inform! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 loove her.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna's beautiful lip color...help!*

*****


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna's beautiful lip color...help!*

Lipstick looks like discontinued Blueberry Fizz on top of Grape liner...


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna's beautiful lip color...help!*

Plum lip pencil with Plumful lipstick over Rebel lipstick


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna's beautiful lip color...help!*

That eye makeup is flawless and I wonder what highlighter is a matte yellow. 

That lipliner looks like a purple when you look at it closely and then you can see a lipstick peaking from under the dark purple lipstick.


----------



## Naxiaa30 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna's beautiful lip color...help!*

would be interesting if it was UP the AMP and the nightmoth w/vino......yeah i am just throwing things out there...I wonder what that would lokk like though...hmmmmmmm MAC STORE HERE I COME!!!


----------



## dollie`MIX (Sep 20, 2008)

*Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Hey guys, I'm looking for a blush and lipstick to re-create this look. I'd appreciate any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

The lipstick looks a bit like NARS Schiap to me.


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

MAC Peaches Blush
Show Orchid Lipstick


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Looks like a plum lipliner with girl about town over top.

Tenderling blush looks like that on me but it would depend on your skin tone.


----------



## dollie`MIX (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Thanks for the help everybody, I added another pic thats a closer and easier to see.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

What about MAC Coppertone blush and/or some bronzer?

Ditto on the Nars Schiap lipstick.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

NARS Schiap or MAC Immodest for the lips

Not sure about the blush, but if you have a matte bronzer, I'm sure that would work.


----------



## OneFlyMiss (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

What color eyeshadow is she wearing in this look?


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Mac Show Orchid & Girl About Town together almost looks like this on me...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Yes I was bored!!! VERY!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





L to R 
Hollywood Nights, Girl About Town, Immodest Mattene, Full Fuschia, Show Orchid


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzHotTahiti* 

 
_MAC Peaches Blush
* Show Orchid Lipstick*_

 

ITA with show orchid lipstick, and how about lovejoy blush from nars or matte bronze bronzer by mac


----------



## dollie`MIX (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

_TISH1127 you're amazing!
Looks most like Girl About Town to me!
Thanks everyone for the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont know if a bronzer would show on me??
I'm between an NC45 and an NC50
_


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollie`MIX* 

 
_TISH1127 you're amazing!
Looks most like Girl About Town to me!
Thanks everyone for the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont know if a bronzer would show on me??
I'm between an NC45 and an NC50
_

 
Try Bobbi Brown's bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She has bronzer shades deep enough. I'm around NC45 and I have Deep.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Try Bobbi Brown's bronzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. She has bronzer shades deep enough. I'm around NC45 and I have Deep._

 
I agree..I am NC45 and it does show well...
I also Have MAC Warmed and it is my HG ...Funny thing is I purchased an item off Ebay from a seller and she sent it to me as a Free Gift because she thought the plastic cover was broken but it had just simply popped out....I was shocked...I Love it!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollie`MIX* 

 
_TISH1127 you're amazing!
Looks most like Girl About Town to me!
Thanks everyone for the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I dont know if a bronzer would show on me??
I'm between an NC45 and an NC50_

 

Yes that is what I use....Girl about Town with just a bit of Show Orchid to take away the shine... I also use just the cheap NYX Fuschia liner it is a little more Fuschia in color than the MAC Plum which shows up a little darker on my lips... Post a picture once you get it...I will try to post one this weekend if I can of how I wear it too!

And if you order off MAC Online anyone they just sent me a free shipping code its GOODBYE8


Dollie Girl...I just got off the phone with one of my friends in NY that is a Makeup Artist and I was asking her about the Rihanna fuschia lipstick and she just said, Oh yeah everyone wears that here, It's Nars combo of the  *Funny Face l/l and Funny Face l/s*..I do not wear Nars so I am unfamiliar but this is what she told me she does on her clients... So maybe you can lookat swatches the next time you are in Sephora or they may have them online...


----------



## dollie`MIX (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

I'm a londoner and I dont think we have Sephora here anymore!!





 I'll just go on the NARS site and see if I can order it.
Thanks so much for going the extra mile though, thats really nice of you.
And for the code too, I hope it works on the UK site as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll be sure to post a pic and I'll look out for yours. Thank youuuu!!!


----------



## dollie`MIX (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

_elektra513 I'll try that out (BB is right next to my MAC counter anyway, how convinient!) My colouring is between NC45 and NC50, i'm hoping it will still show up on me.
_


----------



## couturesista (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Tish1127, u give the best info!!! THANKS!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollie`MIX* 

 
_elektra513 I'll try that out (BB is right next to my MAC counter anyway, how convinient!) My colouring is between NC45 and NC50, i'm hoping it will still show up on me.
_

 
It should. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's the great thing about high quality products. The pigments are really concentrated. Layering helps if you come into trouble.

Ditto to the about MSF Warmed. I love that one too.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

We have Nars. I'm going to try that Funny Face combo next time I'm at work


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YSLGuy* 

 
_We have Nars. I'm going to try that Funny Face combo next time I'm at work_

 

GREAT!! Pease let us know if it works so we can all look like Rihanna


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

I'll see if I can get a coworker to let me do it, and take a pic


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

I tried it on a coworker but was unable to get a picture.

I really think that the Funny Face combo is PRETTY close to that and would be worth the shot.


----------



## Mi$s.MOneyHOney (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

I would say Show Orchid and Girl About Town Lipsticks, Magenta lipliner, and Sunbasque blush.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Definitely Girl About Town l/s. I started wearing it about 2 weeks ago and have been getting alot of compliments. I'm also NC45. 

dollie I saved that same 1st pic you posted on my PC to ask for dupes. You beat me to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I emailed the pic to my BlackBerry and showed it to a MAC MUA @ the counter who told me to go with Girl About Town.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Definitely Girl About Town l/s. I started wearing it about 2 weeks ago and have been getting alot of compliments. I'm also NC45. 

dollie I saved that same 1st pic you posted on my PC to ask for dupes. You beat me to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I emailed the pic to my BlackBerry and showed it to a MAC MUA @ the counter who told me to go with Girl About Town._

 

Please post a picture...I can't get Girl about Town to look exactly like this on me...without show orchid ..I am NC45...Maybe I am doing something incorrect.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Tish I don't have my digicam anymore so it'll have to be a pic from my phone. I used my studio tech in NC45 over my lips before application. I've used studio finish concealer NC45 too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Tish I don't have my digicam anymore so it'll have to be a pic from my phone. I used my studio tech in NC45 over my lips before application. I've used studio finish concealer NC45 too._

 
My hubby is so in love with the Show Orchid he doesn't want me to wear anything else...But I am going to give your method a try...I will try to post my version one day this week...I've been so lazy!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 6, 2008)

*What is Rihanna wearing here?*

Please and thanks.


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

The only  thing I can really say that is similar is the pigment chocolate brown.  The rest hmmm can't really tell.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

The lips look like Myth lipstick to me.


----------



## LatinaRose (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

I don't think its Myth.  Myth does not look like that on darker skinned people.  Maybe High Tea, it looks similar to that on me.


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

looks like a gloss that's white, no?


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

No not a white gloss. Just a really pale pink IMO. Most photos of celebs are taken with a flash on the camera, so...

I don't wear glosses that pale so I have no idea what it could be, but high tea l/s might be a good start. As far as her eyes, whatever neutral matte e/s that's close to your skin tone would work, with a lighter shade of it on the lid, then lots of black liner (feline!) For me the e/s would be Saddle and Soba or Era. For blush, I'd go with Coppertone.

HTH


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

The lips look like Myth or  Vanity's Child to me


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

Hmm, what about Hue?


----------



## lipshock (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

For the eyes, I would say Texture e/s from lid to crease with a skin-coloured highlight -- like concealer.

For the lips, I would suggest Viva Glam II applied straight from the bottle and then blotted off with a tissue, followed with clear gloss very lightly in the center of the pout.

For the cheeks, I think Gingerly would give off that  colour on someone of her complexion and lighter.


----------



## carandru (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: What is Rihanna wearing here?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_For the eyes, I would say Texture e/s from lid to crease with a skin-coloured highlight -- like concealer.

For the lips, I would suggest Viva Glam II applied straight from the bottle and then blotted off with a tissue, followed with clear gloss very lightly in the center of the pout.

For the cheeks, I think Gingerly would give off that  colour on someone of her complexion and lighter._

 
***running off to try this***


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna Make-Up Help!*

Ladies this picture is the In Touch Weekly magazine - October 13th Edition...
I'm SO Bored so I'm flipping thru mags right now...
It says in here to use MAC SHOW ORCHID and Smashbox Lid & Lip Primer to achieve this look 






I used Show Orchid in the following post...so here is how it looks on NC45

*http://specktra.net/f166/hot-fuschia-lips-115367/*


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 19, 2008)

*Recs for another Rihanna look*

This girl is soooo beautiful! This would be the PERFECT work look for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Recs please??

THANKS!!


----------



## florabundance (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

I immediately thought of underplay l/s when I saw the pic. 
But the e/s....a guess would be Amber Lights?


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 19, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

Honesty e/s and Blankety l/s were the first things to come to mind for me...


----------



## widdershins (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

I agree with Blankety. I would also tightline with a black eyeliner. Maybe a little vanilla for the highlight on the brow?


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

As far as the lips....I agree with Blankety but I am also leaning towards Fresh Brew as well. The eyes...semms like it could be a combination of a few basic shades IMO 
Amber Lights / Woodwinked/Shroom


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

amber lights/romp/shroom
or maybe a coppering or cranberry, either one blended down? 
Shroom doesn't look warm enough on me to make me think it would look like that on her...maybe vanilla pigment?


----------



## florabundance (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

Is it just me or does Blankety show up as more of a pinky nude than a beige-y brown like Rihanna's l/s here?


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

Thank you ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carandru (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

Rhianna always looks so gorgeous!!  I can't say that I've been loving the bronzed contourish thing she's been rocking lately though.  I feel like it makes other parts of her face look a little ashy.

Anywho, ExquizitDiva  you should post a fotd of the day when you recreate this!!!  I would love to see  your take on it.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Recs for another Rihanna look*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Anywho, ExquizitDiva  you should post a fotd of the day when you recreate this!!!  I would love to see  your take on it._

 
 Will do!


----------



## User67 (Nov 24, 2008)

She looked so amazing on the red carpet! What would you all use to re-create this look.......














I was thinking maybe something soft, but shimmery on the lid like All That Glitters, Saddle for the crease & maybe Embark for the outer corners.


----------



## makeba (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

i love her! she is soo talented and beautiful and polished!! i suggest you go for this look gurl and make sure you post it so i can cop it!! lol.
i wonder if a dab of melon pigment on the apples of the cheeks would work for a subtle highlight. the eyeshadows you mentioned i believe would work too. try it!!!!!


----------



## carandru (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

I already had this look saved to my makeup inspiration folder!!  I can't wait to try it out.  Not sure what i plan on using just yet, but those shadows you mentioned sound good.  Can't wait to see your version!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_She looked so amazing on the red carpet! What would you all use to re-create this look.......














I was thinking maybe something soft, but shimmery on the lid like All That Glitters, Saddle for the crease & maybe Embark for the outer corners._

 
I can't wait to see your version...Your makeup is always so flawless and you both are about the same complexion....


----------



## glossygirl (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

i was going to post this too. i so want this look. any cheek and lip recs please?


----------



## couturesista (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

She looked Hot! She reminded me of a '08 version of Madonna's "Like A Virgin" look with the dress and gloves, minus the 80's makeup, hence '08 version!


----------



## gingin501 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Gawjus!!!  I love this look!


----------



## DigitalRain (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Umm, love the makeup but what is that creature on the top her head???  She looks like a Prince impersonator.


----------



## anguria (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

I LOVE her legs more than her makeup lol. I guess some people are just born lucky


----------



## belle89 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Rihanna's makeup is always fabulous. I have so many of her photos saved to my makeup inspiration folder.


----------



## gitts (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

I think Warmed MSF would work for the cheeks and maybe Creme de la Femme for the lips with clear gloss.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Rihanna is always looking flawless and gorgeous!! I'm going to try to find some makeup that's similar to the one that she has on.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

i love the lip color on her!
it looks kind of like scanty or bombshell. can't really tell.
Id def say all that glitters, shroom below the crease
woodwinked above the crease
and something a bit darker like tempting or embark like you said.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

i think all that glitters is a bit too on the orange side for that... well, it comes out kinda orangey on me...

i'd personally use something like provence pigment or dazzlelight on the lid, soft brown and embark in the crease. theres a colour in the CS neutral palette that'd be perfect for the crease colour!


----------



## devin (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

you could try something like naked pigment, or shroom eyeshadow on the lid, use bare study paint pot, haux in the crease with saddle above it and brown down or embark in the outer "v", shroom as the highlight. Gold deposit on the cheeks and pretty please on the lips. I don't know your skintone, so you may have to adjust some of the colors. HTH!


----------



## smellyocheese (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I already had this look saved to my makeup inspiration folder!!  I can't wait to try it out.  Not sure what i plan on using just yet, but those shadows you mentioned sound good.  Can't wait to see your version!_

 
LOL! I have an "inspiration folder" too. And I definitely saved this picture in it!

Anyway, I think Phyillis from MAkeupforlife.net explained the colors well: 

Makeup For Life - Beauty advice, Product Reviews, Tutorials, Celebrity Makeup Breakdowns: Celebrity Makeup Breakdown Rihanna At 2008 American Music Awards


----------



## aziajs (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

I have some info for you guys about this look.  Hopefully I can get it up tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Hmmm how about ricepaper on the lid w/ tete a tint in the crease blended w/ brown script w/ embark on the outer corner and shroom as a highlight. So Ceylon with strobe cream on the cheeks and peachstock on the lips.


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Looks like it might be Pink Nouveau on her lips <3


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Yeah the lips look more pinkish to me versus nude...very pretty look


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

this girl did a Rihanna look similar to what you posted

she's using

MAC eye shadow -  ricepaper, cork, and brown script
CoverGirl Lash Blast mascara - very black
MAC lipstick - 2N
MAC lustreglass - love nectar

YouTube - Natural Eyes (Rihanna Inspired)

YouTube - Bronzer Tutorial (Sheerbronze Edition)

she's my girl crush
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





she also has great tutorials


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

I swear I was gonna say 2N lippie...But I hat recommending LE lippies


----------



## User67 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_Hmmm how about ricepaper on the lid w/ tete a tint in the crease blended w/ brown script w/ embark on the outer corner and shroom as a highlight. So Ceylon with strobe cream on the cheeks and peachstock on the lips._

 
This sounds really good. I was actually playing with my original idea of All That Glitters, Saddle & Embark & it came out too brown & almost muddy looking. Where as you can tell her crease has some orange to it. Thanks for the great suggestions, I'm gonna keep playing around until I get it right because I am obsessed with this look right now!


----------



## User67 (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_this girl did a Rihanna look similar to what you posted

she's using

MAC eye shadow -  ricepaper, cork, and brown script
CoverGirl Lash Blast mascara - very black
MAC lipstick - 2N
MAC lustreglass - love nectar

YouTube - Natural Eyes (Rihanna Inspired)

YouTube - Bronzer Tutorial (Sheerbronze Edition)

she's my girl crush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




she also has great tutorials_

 
I LOVE her videos! She is so adorable!


----------



## jennybabey (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

angel lipstick for sure! that is the EXACT color i get
when i put it on my lips.


----------



## Face2Mac (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

I swear that brown looks like Haux because it has a rosy tone to it, IMO, and would be reasonable for her light pink lips. All that glitters, packed on and Your ladyship are good choices,  perfect actually.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

Ok....I was sitting on this and it was so hard for me not to say anything.  I interviewed Mylah and got the rundown on what she used for Rihanna's look:

http://specktra.net/f285/interview-c...7/#post1394168


----------



## Girl about town (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

i would use rondelle on the eyelid, and soft brown in the crease
for face warmed msf would do the trick
for the lips angel lipstick is an exact match!!!


----------



## makeba (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Rihanna at AMAs last night!*

i tried to cop this eye look this morning and the lid came out quite nice. i used rubenesque paint pot on the lid, provence pigment all over lid and it worked out fine. i thought about painterly paint pot but the look was too flat and white for some reason. i used soft brown on the crease and brow bone along with a light touch of folie and i liked it much. folie might not be the one but the lid sure was nice and close to Rihanna lid. imo


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Like many, I love Rihanna's makeup and I found this trio of pics earlier and need your help please.






What can I use to recreate her cheek and lip colour in PIC 1? 

Also what shade of red is she wearing in PIC 3?

Hope you can help and I don't need all the recs to be MAC ones either. Drugstore/high street/high end - whatever! Thank you


----------



## wonderdust (Feb 21, 2009)

No advice/recommendations but these looks are wicked! Loving the really nude lip in pic 2.


----------



## nunu (Feb 21, 2009)

i love the first look!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

Hang up lipstick looks like the third look on me :c


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 21, 2009)

Blushes similar to what she has in my opinion:
Sunbasque --I almost always put fashion frenzy on bottom and I get an orangy glow
X rock - you can probably find it at a CCO


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 21, 2009)

No suggestions, but I love the Pic #1 and Pic #3 looks!


----------



## 06290714 (Feb 21, 2009)

sorry no recommendations but i'll sure say she's so dang gorgeous!


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 21, 2009)

loving pic 3


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laguayaca* 

 
_Blushes similar to what she has in my opinion:
Sunbasque --I almost always put fashion frenzy on bottom and I get an orangy glow
X rock - you can probably find it at a CCO_

 
I have both of those and would need something in addition to Sunbasque to make it glow a bit more. Maybe a teeny bit of Nars Taj Mahal on top? Hmm that's something to try out tomorrow when I'm bored. Thank you.

Officer Jenny, I just googled Hang Up, it looks like a possibilily but not as vivid as the lippie in the pic. It's not available on the UK site so I can't check it out. Has this been discontinued?

Any other suggestions ladies?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2009)

It actually just came out with the first cremesheen collection, so it's a permanent shade o-o.

It looks really purple in the tube but it comes off so so red on me. D:


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_It actually just came out with the first cremesheen collection, so it's a permanent shade o-o.

It looks really purple in the tube but it comes off so so red on me. D:_

 
 Ahhh ok. Thanks! I can't for the life of me find it on the UK site though - am I going mad?

ETA: It's on the U.S site, but not the UK for some reason. I'll check instore next weekend.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 22, 2009)

More recs please ...the Sunbasque and Taj Mahal kinda worked.

Can anybody suggest lip colour for PIC 1 and more red lippy recs please.

Thank you.


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 22, 2009)

How about *ruby woo* for pic #3? or maybe *brave red*?


----------



## Rooshi (Feb 22, 2009)

Diva lipstick looks like the pic 3 on me.


----------



## nunu (Feb 23, 2009)

For pic 3, lips-Red devil lipglass kind of looks like that on me.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 23, 2009)

I am sorry I have no recommendation but I must say these looks are wicked.


----------



## User67 (Feb 24, 2009)

In the last pic her lips look like Rubywoo.


----------



## makeba (Feb 25, 2009)

the first pic her lips look like Mouse slimshine with auburn lipliner smudged gently with a clear gloss on top (maybe)


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 25, 2009)

I say shes wearing Viva Glam I in pic 3


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with VG I  in tha last photo with cherry lipliner


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the additonal recs ladies

Funnily enough I bought VG1 of Ebay on Sunday and it doesn't look as deep in colour on me as that red does on Rihanna.

I think I need to get Cherry l/l to see if that alters the colour in any way.

I think I need to check out Nars Emptress aswell. 

Makeba, I'll check out Mouse - thank you!! 

Thanks once again everybody


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 25, 2009)

Try it with a lipliner! It could look totally different.


----------



## fintia (Feb 26, 2009)

Pretty looks


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 26, 2009)

i have always loved the look in the first picture, what blush would give me that look ? (nw43-nw45)


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 26, 2009)

i bought something today from rimmel but its too light , actually its the same color as me lolll


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 26, 2009)

regarding my question up there ... well i took an afternoon 15 minute trip to the drugstore near me and got Covergirl's blush in golden pink , with some type of bronzing shimmer on top it'll look lovely , just wanted to share .


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 26, 2009)

Try using a highlighter (a light MSF) with the Sunbasque blush for that first look.  She is definitely wearing highlighter, that may take the look where you want it to.

Gorgeous looks, that gal can rock anything.  She is beautiful.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks , and yes rihanna is gorgeous times a million ! even if you splash some lime green paint on her face she could still make it work lol , just kidding .


----------



## minakokanmuri (Feb 27, 2009)

The blush in the 2nd pic looks like Fun n Games from HK. The first one looks like sunbasque.


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 1, 2009)

I think the lipstick in the third picture looks like Urban Decay Gash


----------



## CharmingRose (Mar 26, 2009)

*Recreate this look?*

Hello... I loooove this look Rihanna has going on and I was wondering if anyone knew of a similiar eyeshadow and lipgloss/lipstick with MAC or any brand really? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rihanna Daily Photo Gallery â€¢ Your Ultimate Fan Source for Rihanna Pictures: Click image to close this window

I put it as a link since it's rather large for a good view. I'm NC 44 BTW.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

Her looks are always so neutral yet so gorgeous!!  Can't wait to read the recs


----------



## CharmingRose (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

Yes, I agree! Her makeup is always gorgeous and never over the top. I love it.


----------



## l1onqueen (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

.....waiting on you makeup geniuses to get to suggesting, I'm not good at this type of thing


----------



## aziajs (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

Hmmmm...

Lid & Lower Lashline: Saddle eyeshadow?  One of those matte, matte2 or satin midtone browns
Lashline & Waterline: Blacktrack fluidline
Tear Duct: Honey Lust or Gleam eyeshadow
Lips: ??? lipstick , clear lipglass


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

hmmmm gurus i'm still waiting!!!!


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

I'll take a stab
eyes: cork or soba on the lid, maybe saddle or brown down with some rule in the crease. Its throwin me off cuz i see some glitter right above the crease so maybe honesty as a highlight. oh and some black kohl liner.
face: a very light dusting of NARS Taj Mahal on the cheeks
lips: Cushy lipliner with some gloss on top


----------



## Blushbaby (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

L'oreal Super Lustrous lipgloss in Coffee Gleam teamed with MAC Hodgepodge lipliner


----------



## SepiaRose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

Maybe Soba or Saddle on the Lid, Sable or Brown Down on the crease, and Amberlights or Honey Lust on the inner eye? I don't know about the lipgloss but I hope someone does because that's definitely a gorgeous shade.


----------



## highonmac (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

Hmmm..tough one. I agree with everyone on the lids being saddle. On the cheeks im thinking NARS gina or taj mahal? And on the lips maybe missy slimshine?


----------



## CharmingRose (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll go check out those colors at my Mac counter soon!


----------



## xxgoldstarsxx (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

Maybe NYX Summerlove or Circe lip with MAC Chai lipglass?


----------



## CharmingRose (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

Hmmm...I've never tried NYX before. I'll look into that one also. Thank you!


----------



## Khalia25 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Recreate this look?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_I'll take a stab
eyes: cork or soba on the lid, maybe saddle or brown down with some rule in the crease. Its throwin me off cuz i see some glitter right above the crease so maybe honesty as a highlight. oh and some black kohl liner.
face: a very light dusting of NARS Taj Mahal on the cheeks
lips: Cushy lipliner with some gloss on top_

 
I saw the glitter/shimmer right above the crease, also...so I figured even something like Cocomotion packed on top of cork or saddle. The inner corner looks like it could possibly be achieved with Vanilla Pigment.


----------



## mayooyah (Sep 17, 2009)

*Rihanna Lipstick*

Hi everyone...i'm new to this forum but hope to be an active member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can someone pls help me to figure out what brand lipstick and color rihanna is wearing in the below pic....


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

It looks a lot like MAC Russian Red to me.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

yea im going to agree with gildedangel.


----------



## iluvmac (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

Looks like LadyDanger to me!


----------



## gigiopolis (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

She was wearing Giorgio Armani Rouge D'Armani 401! Gorgeous btw.

Rihanna In Rouge D’Armani : TalkingMakeup.com: Daily makeup and beauty blog and makeup tutorials


----------



## nunu (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_Looks like LadyDanger to me!_

 
I second this because in the picture, there's a hint of orange in there and Lady Danger is quite on the orange side.


----------



## User67 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

It looks like Lady Danger w/clear gloss on top.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

Looks like Lady Danger to me as well....It has that coral red hue to it


----------



## mayooyah (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_She was wearing Giorgio Armani Rouge D'Armani 401! Gorgeous btw.

Rihanna In Rouge D’Armani : TalkingMakeup.com: Daily makeup and beauty blog and makeup tutorials_

 
thanks everyone....i would just like to know if you have any idea when this lipstick will be available cuz i cant seem to find it on the GA website.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

On in that 1st photo it looks more orange than red....Great color either way
http://talkingmakeup.com/pics/news4/arm50.jpg
http://talkingmakeup.com/pics/news4/arm52.jpg


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

Is there a Rhianna makeup looks thread yet?  Seems like we need one, ala the Kim Kardashian thread.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna Lipstick*

^^ I think there is...but can't remember


----------



## Caramel_QT (Oct 1, 2009)

*What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*






Thanks!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

Can you make the picture bigger at all?


----------



## Caramel_QT (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_Can you make the picture bigger at all?_

 
I tried, but I'm just not that savvy...sorry...


----------



## highonmac (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

snob?


----------



## highonmac (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

or maybe up the amp...or lavender whip, looks purplish


----------



## kdemers1221 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

Fashion Week Photo - Rihanna at Paris Fashion Week - Celebuzz

if you go there the photo has a zoom in feature. it wouldn't let me copy the photo though sorry.


----------



## claralikesguts (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

looks like fashion mews to me.. i doubt you'd be able to get your hands on it, though. but try snob!


----------



## minni4bebe (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

looks something like lavender whip w/ a gloss


----------



## Caramel_QT (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

Thanks ladies! My initial thought when I saw it was Lavendar whip which unfortunately I do not have.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

^^ There are quite a few for sale in the Clearance Bin


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

power by nyx is a great fashion mews dupe.


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

OT but _what is up_ with her hair and outfits these days??!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

LOL Wow Rih Frankenstein now ?! it's a pretty color though , definitely reminds me of lavender whip. fashion mews might be it too or it may be  too light.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

Yeah fashion mews looks super close ...But both of those shades are close to each other anyway


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

oh no not Frankenstein , I meant Einstein .


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

^^^ Mixture of both of those too


----------



## moonlit (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

lavender whip.


----------



## User67 (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

I would say Lavender Whip too. Which reminds me, I need to show that lipstick some serious love! I haven't touched it in forever!


----------



## Paperbacktrippe (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: What Lipstick is Rihanna wearing?*

for sure Lavender whip... 
personally I dig this vampy purple lip on her much better.
Steal this Look: Rihanna’s Liquid Purple Lips


----------



## makababy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

Hello everyone I am looking for recommendations on what lipstick would closely match Rihanna's lip color in this picture. I've been looking and have found nothing. Please help. Thanks!






bigger pic:


----------



## Nicala (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

That looks a lot like Snob lippie.. it's dc'd though. Maybe NYX Narcissus, Strawberry Milk, or Power?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

revlon pink pout is an almost perfect dupe for snob, i heard about it here and wow! its matte though but a swipe of clear gloss over it will do the trick


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

I would Snob as well. It's a satin so you can layer it to the desired affect


----------



## makababy (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

Thanks everyone for your recommendations. I went out and bout revlon pink pout & it absolutely did not work for my lips. I will try to hunt out MAC Snob. Thanks again!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

Pink Plaid!


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

Pink Plaid!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

Snob is a perm lippie so it shouldn't be hard to find!


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

maybe st germain? it's an LE lippie but i know a lot of stores still have it in stock.


----------



## makababy (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Rihanna's lips! Please Help !*

Yay So I was able to get my hands on snob. You guys are soo good! Only problem is my pigmented lips muddle the color up a bit so I guess I'll have to pick up lip erase to hopefully fix that. 

I will update with swatches of how it looks on me.


----------

